# Cannondale "Messenger" fixed frame info....



## Stockholm (Mar 4, 2004)

Does anyone have any information about the Cannondale "Messenger" frame and fork set?

These things seem to be a bit exclusive and I love the jet black paint job.. I was interested in learning it's retail price, geometry, tire clearance, etc. or any other feedback the forum readers may offer...


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

Stockholm said:


> Does anyone have any information about the Cannondale "Messenger" frame and fork set?
> 
> These things seem to be a bit exclusive and I love the jet black paint job.. I was interested in learning it's retail price, geometry, tire clearance, etc. or any other feedback the forum readers may offer...


It looks kinda like their Track Bike with black lightning paint scheme


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm nearly certain that no messengers actually use them...........


----------



## mghwk (Jan 25, 2003)

*Same as Track Frame*

Heard from the LBS, who was on the phone with Cdale at the time, that it is the same CAAD5 as the track frame. Ended up getting the Felt TK2, which really turned out quite nice. The Cdale was really tempting, though.


----------



## Stockholm (Mar 4, 2004)

Any idea on the price? 

I'm overseas so it's not so easy for me to ask my LBS..

Thxs!


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

*I have all kinds of info on it.........*



Stockholm said:


> Does anyone have any information about the Cannondale "Messenger" frame and fork set?
> 
> These things seem to be a bit exclusive and I love the jet black paint job.. I was interested in learning it's retail price, geometry, tire clearance, etc. or any other feedback the forum readers may offer...



It rides nice and looks great. I built mine w/Dura Ace and built the wheels aswell.
Everything went together just like it was made that way. At first I set it up as a SS
cause I already had one fixie but SSing it soon got boring so I fixed it and remove
the rear brake. I got 23 tires on it and looks like you can fit 25s on it (maybe),
the geometry is the same as the Major Taylor, mine cost me the same as the 
Major Taylor $1300.00.

Dave_Stohler before you say it the bike *is not clamped in the stand* it is 
balanced there for the pic

Here's some pics -


----------



## timfire (Dec 13, 2001)

*Where can you find that frame?*

I looked on the C'dale site and couldn't find a listing for a "messenger" bike, just their standard track bike.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

*Dealer has the info.........*



timfire said:


> I looked on the C'dale site and couldn't find a listing for a "messenger" bike, just their standard track bike.


You have to go to or call a C-dale dealer to get the info.


----------



## Stockholm (Mar 4, 2004)

V.V.V. thanks for the info and your pics look really inspiring... just one question, okay maybe two....  

1. When you said it cost the same as the Major Taylor ($1300) I assume that you mean the complete bike price vs. the complete bike price? 

To clarify, I understand that the M.T. is only offered as a complete bike for $1300 and the "Messenger" is only offered as a frame set... did your LBS built it with all the parts and it came out to $1300?

2. Does it come with a carbon fiber fork and are the rear dropouts replaceable or are they only made from soft aluminum.... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

*Yes.............*



Stockholm said:


> V.V.V. thanks for the info and your pics look really inspiring... just one question, okay maybe two....
> 
> 1. When you said it cost the same as the Major Taylor ($1300) I assume that you mean the complete bike price vs. the complete bike price?
> 
> ...



Yes I paid $1300.00 for the complete bike speced mostly like the M.T. I added the 
brake.

Yes it comes w/a carbon fork but the steerer tube is aluminum and it came w/a
FSA headset.

As for the dropouts they are aluminum aswell but it IS NOT soft at all, it 
looks to be made to last.

I have run a 21 cog on it and now have a 18 cog and took some pics for 
ya to check it out where the rear was bolted up in different spots, a little
paint is gone but the metal is not gouged.

Good Day - VÈÑÍ VÍÐÌ VÌÇÍ ™.


----------



## abqnick (Aug 16, 2003)

*damm cannondale*

Does anyone anywhere know how much the frame sells for? I've called four dealers and have not been able to get an answer. Two dealers told me that they had never heard of the messenger frameset. One told me that they were never made and it was in the catalog by accident and the other asked why I would even want the frame and never got back to me. Its no wonder that they went bankrupt with such crappy retailers. It sucks because cannondale track bikes and frames kick ass.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

*I got mine at Conte's bikes...........*



abqnick said:


> Does anyone anywhere know how much the frame sells for? I've called four dealers and have not been able to get an answer. Two dealers told me that they had never heard of the messenger frameset. One told me that they were never made and it was in the catalog by accident and the other asked why I would even want the frame and never got back to me. Its no wonder that they went bankrupt with such crappy retailers. It sucks because cannondale track bikes and frames kick ass.



If ya want you can call and ask for Walter, he ordered mine, and he knows
how to deal w/people, just like the way you want to be dealt with.
757-595-1333

http://contebikes.com/site/intro.cfm

Good Luck - VÈÑÍ VÍÐÌ VÌÇÍ ™.


----------



## Stockholm (Mar 4, 2004)

I emailed Walter at contibikes but haven't received a response... did anyone have any luck on getting the frame/fork pricing info?

Thxs!


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

*Yeah Walter told you e-mailed him.......*



Stockholm said:


> I emailed Walter at contibikes but haven't received a response... did anyone have any luck on getting the frame/fork pricing info?
> 
> Thxs!


I asked him how much the frame/fork was he said $899.00
and the built bike just like the Major Talor (in black) would be 
$1399.00 plus the shipping. He wasn't sure about the shipping cost
for sure but thought it was around $100.00 (overseas) but did say the
bike would have to be sent to you in parts and you would 
have to build it.

Good Day - VÈÑÍ VÍÐÌ VÌÇÍ ™.


----------



## Stockholm (Mar 4, 2004)

Tusen Tack!! (Thousand Thanks)


----------



## stevegray (Jul 24, 2002)

*rear brake question*

I just got a 2004 Major Taylor and I'm going to mount a front brake on it. I noticed your Messenger has both front and rear brakes. Does that frame come with lugs for the rear brake cable? How did you run the rear brake cable?


----------



## mrfixit (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey mghwk,
Is your Felt drilled for a front brake? I was thinking of getting a Felt. The 04 looks to be a better bike than the 05. I hope they have some 04's left?  
Did you buy the frame or complete bike? 
Do you ride it on the track or road?
How do you like it?
Thanks, Todd




mghwk said:


> Heard from the LBS, who was on the phone with Cdale at the time, that it is the same CAAD5 as the track frame. Ended up getting the Felt TK2, which really turned out quite nice. The Cdale was really tempting, though.


----------



## Bikecrazed (Feb 20, 2004)

*Brake lugs*



stevegray said:


> I just got a 2004 Major Taylor and I'm going to mount a front brake on it. I noticed your Messenger has both front and rear brakes. Does that frame come with lugs for the rear brake cable? How did you run the rear brake cable?



My wife has a messanger frameset and no it does not come with rear brake lugs (on the top tube) but there is brake boss for the brake. You could get some lugs from a Cannondale six13 as they are rivited on from your dealer.


----------



## JonnyHu (Feb 20, 2003)

*are they still making them for '05?*



Stockholm said:


> Does anyone have any information about the Cannondale "Messenger" frame and fork set?
> 
> I don't see either the major taylor or the messenger under Cannondale's 2005 bikes (under road, high performance). Are they somewhere else?


----------



## mghwk (Jan 25, 2003)

*Felt*

Hiya fixit,
I love the felt. Its geometry is pretty tight, but the ride is suprisingly nice. The wheelbase is short enough that there is plenty of toe overlap in the 56cm size. Take a look at geometry, because the top tube is a little longer than you might expect, leading me to the 56 instead of the 58 I normally ride. The fit and finish is great. The fork is drilled for a brake. I ride mine on the road, with a brake. There is no accomodation for water bottles, so I went with the profil aquarack behind the seat double bottle holder. I have enough seatpost out to have a smaller toolpack under the seat even with the bottles. It would not be difficult to drill and rivet the bottle bosses in, but this way works fine for me.
I like the truvative black crank that came with it, but the ISIS BB needed some adjustment. There is probably room for 25c tires, but not anything larger I would guess. I love it and would encourage you to give it a look.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

*Yes....You can get a C-Dale track frame..........*



JonnyHu said:


> Stockholm said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any information about the Cannondale "Messenger" frame and fork set?
> ...


----------

